# SLC-SL or Trek 6.9pro



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

I am torn between the SLC-SL and the Trek Madone 6.9 Pro. I am a Masters racer and would like to upgrade my 2006 Madone 5.2. I have always wanted the SLC-SL since the first time I seen it. Now I am able to buy one. I have a Trek now and I like the ride of it. I have read only great things on the SLC-SL. The only negitive that I have read is that it has a harsh ride. My question is how much harsher is the ride over my 06 5.2 Madone. Will the SLC-SL beat me up? I would test ride one but the dealers here dont have one and I will have to take a leap of faith here. So any comments will help me.

Thanks
Mike.


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

Come on has anyone riding a SLC-SL. Please give me some comments on the ride of the bike.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## in2toyz (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike,

I currently ride the SLC-SL and have for the past year. I did about 30 masters races last year. Most of them were on my SLC but a few on the SLC-SL. I can't compare to the Trek, but before switching to Cervelo I trained and raced on a Look 585. I am not a recreational rider and spend a lot of time on the bike. If I didn't train to suffer and race, I probably would not even ride. With that being said, the 585 was probably more comfortable, but I have no problems doing 3.5 to 4 hour training rides on the SLC-SL. I think the wheels probably have more to due with overall comfort than the frame. Bottom line, I love the SLC-SL and since I have been riding it, I no longer lust after other frames (and I am an admitted gear junky). Let me know if you have any other questions.

Mike


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Doesn't Competitive Cyclist have a demo program for the Cervelo?


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

in2toyz said:


> Mike,
> 
> I currently ride the SLC-SL and have for the past year. I did about 30 masters races last year. Most of them were on my SLC but a few on the SLC-SL. I can't compare to the Trek, but before switching to Cervelo I trained and raced on a Look 585. I am not a recreational rider and spend a lot of time on the bike. If I didn't train to suffer and race, I probably would not even ride. With that being said, the 585 was probably more comfortable, but I have no problems doing 3.5 to 4 hour training rides on the SLC-SL. I think the wheels probably have more to due with overall comfort than the frame. Bottom line, I love the SLC-SL and since I have been riding it, * I no longer lust after other frames* (and I am an admitted gear junky). Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Mike


I feel the same. I love this frame and my other frame of reference is a Bianchi Ti frame. With that in mind, I don't feel the SLC-SL is harsh at all.

Jim


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. in2toyz why do you race the SLC not the SLC-SL. Is the SLC more durable, or do you not want to take a chance with your SLC-SL. Thanks for the comments on ride quality. It sounds like its not so bad. I believe this would make a better race bike than the Madone. I was only worried that I would not want to ride the SLC-SL for 3 or 4 hours at a time because it might ride to rough. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

If you want the Madone, get the 5.2 pro instead. Why? It's as stiff, as responsive, handles as well, rides as well but is just cheaper by a lot so you can get whatever the hell wheels you want. The 6.9 is just a lighter and much more expensive version. Heck, even Disco used the 5.2 last year.

But for the best answer as to which to get (because everyone will say differently as they prefer different bikes), get a darn test ride in. It'll give you a great idea on how the bike rides and responds to you and how it feels. Then, you can see which you like better.

That would be the answer as to which bike you should get then.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

superbike mike said:


> I am torn between the SLC-SL and the Trek Madone 6.9 Pro. I am a Masters racer and would like to upgrade my 2006 Madone 5.2. I have always wanted the SLC-SL since the first time I seen it. Now I am able to buy one. I have a Trek now and I like the ride of it. I have read only great things on the SLC-SL. The only negitive that I have read is that it has a harsh ride. My question is how much harsher is the ride over my 06 5.2 Madone. Will the SLC-SL beat me up? I would test ride one but the dealers here dont have one and I will have to take a leap of faith here. So any comments will help me.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike.


I test rode a SLC-SL last year and I liked it a lot.:thumbsup: 
The ride wasn't as comfy as the Look 585 and Time VXR Proteam (I test rode them as well) but it wasn't uncomfortable. It accelerated/handled very well (as it should at that price).
As far as the comfy level goes, I think that the types of wheelset, tires and the air pressure have more affect on it than its material and design.
I rode a fat Al tubed Klein with deep dish clinchers with Conti tires back in 90's and now that had a stiff ride but as a racer it didn't hold me back from riding it.
I thought it had little bit of aero benefit at high speed (maybe in my head) as well.
I thought it had the best look out of the 3 bikes but the $4500 sticker price kind of held me back from pulling the trigger.
I never test rode a Trek (since it wasn't on my list) but I hear a ton of good things about it.
If the price is no issue (and it seems like it isn't), I don't think you can't go wrong with either bike. I was ready to buy Look 585 Ultra but ended up getting a Time VXR Proteam because I found an insane deal....

Have fun shopping for it.


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

The only reason I bring up trek is I have a 2 tear old madone 5.2. I do like the ride. Although I now have an opportunity to build a superbike. With price no object I think the cervelo is the bike I always wanted. So its good to hear that no one thinks its crazy harsh to ride. So I will probably order one this week. I have speced one out with my dealer.

This is what I am thinking.
Cervelo SLC-SL
Zip 404 Tubular
Frizik Arione saddle
Sram Red components
FSA K force light crank
FSA OS -115 Stem
FSA K force carbon bars
Pedals I am not sure I currently use Look Keo Carbon and I like them. Although The Speedplays look good too.

If anyone has a suggestion on this build let me know.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## in2toyz (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike,

The only reason I raced most of last year on the SLC instead of the SLC-SL was the fear of crashing the SLC-SL. I have both built identical with SRAM Force, K Force light crank, Zero gravity TI brakes, Fizik Arione, and Syntace stem and bar. I'm over the worry now, but it is still nice to have the SLC to train on. Built up exactly the same with the same wheels they were 1/2 pound a part.


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

in2toyz do you feel any difference in the ride between the SLC and the SLC-SL. Half pound difference between the two is significant. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## in2toyz (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike,

I really can't tell any difference in the ride between the SLC and SLC-SL if I run the same wheels on them. I would like to say the SLC-SL feels a little stiffer, but that just might be in my head because Cervelo stays it is supposed to be 15% stiffer. Regardless, if I could only have one, I would have the SLC-SL. 

Mike


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Post pictures once you get the new steed. FSA cranks? I dunno, but I've heard a few people complain about them a fair bit with one even having a crank arm fall off on a ride. 

No experience with them so I can't comment other than based on what I heard from friends/others.


----------



## in2toyz (Nov 12, 2004)

I have the new k force light with the ceramic bb on both my cervelos and they have been great. I put them on about a year ago and torqued them to spec and have not had any issues. I have the 52/38 rings. I do know of friends that had issues with the older FSA cranks, but I have been happy with the new k force light cranks.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

No offense, but you are in the Cervelo sub forum. What answer were you looking for exactly other than it's the best?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

superbike mike said:


> I am torn between the SLC-SL and the Trek Madone 6.9 Pro. I am a Masters racer and would like to upgrade my 2006 Madone 5.2. I have always wanted the SLC-SL since the first time I seen it. Now I am able to buy one. I have a Trek now and I like the ride of it. I have read only great things on the SLC-SL. The only negitive that I have read is that it has a harsh ride. My question is how much harsher is the ride over my 06 5.2 Madone. Will the SLC-SL beat me up? I would test ride one but the dealers here dont have one and I will have to take a leap of faith here. So any comments will help me.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike.


You might want to either also post on the Trek forum, or on the bikes, frames, and forks forum. I doubt the SLC-SL will beat you up. I just got an aluminum Soloist Team, and the stories of it being a brutal ride (aluminum harsh plus Cervelo harsh) are quite inflated. If you do find it harsh you can tune it with tires and saddles.


----------



## superbike mike (Mar 20, 2008)

Maybe I should have named this Riding impressions of the SLC-SL. Becuse that is what I truly wanted to here about. Anyway the responses helped me to choose the SLC-SL.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Powerstroker (Apr 29, 2004)

*Get the Cervelo*



superbike mike said:


> Maybe I should have named this Riding impressions of the SLC-SL. Becuse that is what I truly wanted to here about. Anyway the responses helped me to choose the SLC-SL.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


I love mine. I rode the bike course for the Hawaii Ironman and the bike was amazing on the climb up to Hawi and the flats on the Queen K highway.


----------



## Joe Biker (Nov 7, 2007)

I have had the SLC-SL for 8 months now and have over 3,500 miles on it. I ride ZIPP 202 and 404 tubulars. A few months ago I test rode some Mavic R-Sys Clinchers and thought my fillings would fall out.

My experience tells me that the SLC is not the most comfortable, but with the right wheels/ tires it is a good ride. I am in the process of signing off on a custom frame just because.....but the SLC will continue to grace my stable.

The SLC would not be my first choice for Century rides, but is is at the top of the food chain.


----------

